# They just weren't....



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Feeling very photogenic today.....::sigh::: Maybe tomorrow...LOL


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG That is sooooooo funny! thankyou my 7 YO son and I were busting up!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Boer kids are the sweetest things EVER!! This picture is priceless


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I just love they


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

OMG, that's so cute!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They look darling. And it looks warm there.

Jan


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol how funny, and oh so cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'm glad you all liked it! They seriously just weren't interested at all. I couldn't get them to look at me no matter what I did, well when Flash did, you see the result LOL 
I guess I need to put my long lens back on my camera and be a stalkarazzi LOL


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Adorable!! You got a laugh out of me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: Oh they are clowns...so cute..... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

absolutely adorable in my book .. Boer babies are so cute and loveable .. mine like to cuddle if you get them in your lap .. most of the time they just use me as a jungle gym ..


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That is hilarious! Boers are so cute!


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Your picture is so funny. I love it!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!!! I literally busted out laughing when I saw him! You have a great talent with your camera :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG!!!

Why cant my goats be that CUTE!!!

HAHAHA


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so darn cute!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

:slapfloor: :ROFL: Way too cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'm glad you all got a laugh, I know I laugh every time I look at the picture! Between that one and the one of Flash when he was smiling....hehe....


----------

